# Guardian 3 issues.



## Maco (Jan 21, 2021)

Has anyone had major problems with the guardian 3 failing? Got an alert at 6am this morning to say I had a sensor problem & needed to change it, no prior issues. No calibration issues no sensor updating & my readings had been in a steady flat line all night at around 6-8mmol.

Changed the sensor & 1hr into warm up I got the same ‘change sensor, sensor not working properly’ alarm again. So again changed the sensor changed arms & surprise surprise just over an hour into warm up I’ve got the same message. Rang Medtronic & to be honest they didn’t really have a clue, all they could suggest was a change of site. I’ve just inserted another in my stomach, 3rd sensor in 3hrs and 4th in 3 days. Now kicked out of automode & extemely pee’d off

**Update**

Its now gone on to fail a further twice, so since 6am this morning I’ve had 5 ‘change sensor, sensor not working properly’ alarms. Spoken to Medtronic tech support 3 times & they don’t have a clue with all 3 advisors saying it’s never happened to them before. I’ve changed sites & even opened a new box with a different batch code to see if it was a problem with the batch but nothings working.

Beyond sick now & a little bit sore.


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 21, 2021)

Maco said:


> Has anyone had major problems with the guardian 3 failing? Got an alert at 6am this morning to say I had a sensor problem & needed to change it, no prior issues. No calibration issues no sensor updating & my readings had been in a steady flat line all night at around 6-8mmol.
> 
> Changed the sensor & 1hr into warm up I got the same ‘change sensor, sensor not working properly’ alarm again. So again changed the sensor changed arms & surprise surprise just over an hour into warm up I’ve got the same message. Rang Medtronic & to be honest they didn’t really have a clue, all they could suggest was a change of site. I’ve just inserted another in my stomach, 3rd sensor in 3hrs and 4th in 3 days. Now kicked out of automode & extemely pee’d off
> 
> ...


I have had a few Sensors (5 or 6) fail in 15 months, usually after a few days of use. I call Medtronic and they always replace for free, can’t fault them for that. I’m wondering if you’re problem lies with your transmitter?


----------



## Maco (Jan 21, 2021)

@Phil65, all of these sensors today haven’t even completed warm up. I put my transmitter on charge for a couple hours, deleted the pairing with the sensor & turned the sensor setting off. Gave it a couple hours then tried again & this time it’s worked.

Medtronic are replacing the 6 sensors I’ve had to use today + sending another box of 5 to make sure I’ve got plenty.

I am wondering if I do have an issue with the transmitter, the last few nights it has being losing signal when I’ve been laid in bed. Ive done all the troubleshooting over the phone with Medtronic which came back fine but even they have started to wonder if it’s a underlying issues with it. The transmitter is only 2 weeks old as well.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 21, 2021)

Where is your pump in relation to the sensors? I tended to find enlites and G3s very reliable, but I did usually try to make sure that the pump and sensor could ‘see’ each other and weren’t trying to go through my body.


----------



## Maco (Jan 21, 2021)

Pump infusion set is in my right thigh with my sensor on my right arm.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 21, 2021)

Maco said:


> Pump infusion set is in my right thigh with my sensor on my right arm.


And pump also on right-hand side I guess?

Glad you’ve managed to get one to start properly this time. Are the batteries in the charger fairly fresh?

Hope you can get them to swap your transmitter if you get any more false starts.


----------



## Maco (Jan 21, 2021)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> And pump also on right-hand side I guess?
> 
> Glad you’ve managed to get one to start properly this time. Are the batteries in the charger fairly fresh?
> 
> Hope you can get them to swap your transmitter if you get any more false starts.


That’s right bud all on the right.

I only started the 780G on the 7th of January so the batteries should be fine in the charger.

Spoke to the hospital today & they have a transmitter I can have if it plays up again.


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 24, 2021)

Maco said:


> That’s right bud all on the right.
> 
> I only started the 780G on the 7th of January so the batteries should be fine in the charger.
> 
> Spoke to the hospital today & they have a transmitter I can have if it plays up again.


The batteries in my initial Transmitter needed replacing within a couple of sensor charges, I changed the batteries and haven’t had to change them since, 12 months ago!


----------



## Maco (Jan 24, 2021)

Phil65 said:


> The batteries in my initial Transmitter needed replacing within a couple of sensor charges, I changed the batteries and haven’t had to change them since, 12 months ago!


It’s a strange one Phil, I managed to get a sensor working on the 6th attempt & its working fine and showing good accuracy with my meter. Do you always make sure your transmitter is at 100% battery before fitting a new sensor? I think this could of been my issue now thinking about it, the day I had all of the problems my transmitter wasn’t fully charged it was at around 85%


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 25, 2021)

I have always charged my transmitter fully, only takes 30 mins. Although recently I misplaced my charger and on sensor change day I had no charger! I changed sensor without charging the transmitter, worked fine and lasted the full 7 days before running out of charge.


Maco said:


> It’s a strange one Phil, I managed to get a sensor working on the 6th attempt & its working fine and showing good accuracy with my meter. Do you always make sure your transmitter is at 100% battery before fitting a new sensor? I think this could of been my issue now thinking about it, the day I had all of the problems my transmitter wasn’t fully charged it was at around 85%


----------



## Maco (Jan 26, 2021)

@Phil65, could I just quickly pick your brains please bud? So after all the trouble I had the other day with the sensors, Medtronic thought it could possibly be a transmitter problem. They ran some transmitter tests which came back fine but did say if at my 7th attempt the sensor failed again they would replace the transmitter. Typically the 7th sensor worked, but now I’m getting ‘sensor updating’ quite a lot. Again BG & SG readings  are accurate & usually within 1-2mmol of each other and I’ve had no unscheduled alarms for calibrations. So now I’m wondering could it actually be the transmitter like Medtronic thought. My DSN called me last Friday and said they have a spare transmitter I could call through the hospital for so I wouldn’t have to wait to get one delivered so now I’m thinking of biting the bullet and getting the new one. What’s your thoughts?


----------



## Maco (Jan 26, 2021)

Just had another fail, got sensor updating on Sunday but managed to save it. Tonight got sensor updating again then its go on to fail asking for a sensor change. Im sick now, turned smart guard off & gone into manual mode. Starting to wish id gone for the t-slim with Dexcom


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 27, 2021)

It certainly sounds like you have a dodgy transmitter! Fingers crossed you get one that works soon, Medtronic should replace free of charge as comes with a 12 month warranty


----------



## Maco (Jan 27, 2021)

Phil65 said:


> It certainly sounds like you have a dodgy transmitter! Fingers crossed you get one that works soon, Medtronic should replace free of charge as comes with a 12 month warranty


Just spoke to Medtronic & luckily spoke to the same lady that dealt with me last week. She’s arranged for a new transmitter to be here tomorrow.


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 27, 2021)

Maco said:


> Just spoke to Medtronic & luckily spoke to the same lady that dealt with me last week. She’s arranged for a new transmitter to be here tomorrow.


Will be interesting to see how you get on!


----------



## Maco (Jan 27, 2021)

Phil65 said:


> Will be interesting to see how you get on!


Last night when it failed I removed the oval tape, removed the transmitter leaving the sensor in my arm. Stuck the transmitter on charge for 20 minutes then refitted it, sensor has worked perfectly fine since then so definitely not a sensor issue.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 28, 2021)

How utterly weird!


----------



## Maco (Jan 28, 2021)

trophywench said:


> How utterly weird!


I’ve just had another fail, well & truly sick. It’s had me up every hour with alarms from sensor updating, sensor updating it could take 3 hrs & then fail change sensor change. New transmitter will be here today, I’ll give it one last chance with that & if it doesn’t work that’s me and the CGM finished with. Absolutely hate it at the minute


----------



## m1dnc (Jan 28, 2021)

I couldn't get on with the Guardian 3 either. Changed to Dexcom G6 about 18 months ago and love it.

The only problem I've had is a bit of a rash at the sensor site, which I've partially improved by using Skin Tac. Not enough to put me off the Dexcom though.


----------



## Phil65 (Jan 29, 2021)

m1dnc said:


> I couldn't get on with the Guardian 3 either. Changed to Dexcom G6 about 18 months ago and love it.
> 
> The only problem I've had is a bit of a rash at the sensor site, which I've partially improved by using Skin Tac. Not enough to put me off the Dexcom though.


I liked the Dexcom G6, had it for a year and it was great that it bluetoothed to my Iphone, but! The alarms were very annoying and frequent!


----------



## Maco (Jan 29, 2021)

I seriously don't understand what's happening with me, New transmitter, new sensor 1 day old & 24hrs in I've got sensor updating again. Think im done with Medtronic's cgm now to be honest


----------



## Maco (Jan 29, 2021)

Oh dear, its failed


----------



## grovesy (Jan 30, 2021)

Oh no!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 31, 2021)

How gutting for you @Maco

Sounds like an absolute nightmare.

I wonder if there would be any possibility of switching to a different system within the warranty period since it just doesn’t seem to work for you.

Certainly continuing with this level of disappointment and hassle seems untenable - and there is no way you could have known this before you made your choice without having a trial period. 

Have you tried a different senso-inserter thingy? That’s the only piece of the puzzle I can think of that you may not have swapped.


----------



## Flower (Jan 31, 2021)

Sounds like a  loop of frustration @Maco 

I’m sure you’ll have gone through this step with Medtronic but what happens when you use the green transmitter tester, do you get the green light flashing on the transmitter and the sensor icon on your pump? Just a thought.


----------



## Maco (Jan 31, 2021)

Hi @Flower, yeah I’ve done all tests with the transmitter. Medtronic have sent me a new transmitter just incase that was the problem but since then I’ve still had a sensor go on to fail.

@everydayupsanddowns Hi bud, the sensor inserter is certainly a possibility. Every time i remove the faulty sensor the little bit that’s in your arm is never straight. It’s started to twist If that makes sense. Honestly if my DSN offered me a different pump say for instance the tandem with dexcom I think I’d bite her hand off. When I inquired about getting a pump back in November I wasn’t given any options I was just told I was getting the 780G with the guardian. It’s certainly not something your going to argue about.

On a positive note, I’ve fitted a new sensor on the love handle area of my back which seems to be the place I have the most fat & it’s worked perfectly for 2 days. Not getting carried away just yet but maybe my arms & front of the stomach aren’t suitable.


----------



## grovesy (Jan 31, 2021)

Maco said:


> Hi @Flower, yeah I’ve done all tests with the transmitter. Medtronic have sent me a new transmitter just incase that was the problem but since then I’ve still had a sensor go on to fail.
> 
> @everydayupsanddowns Hi bud, the sensor inserter is certainly a possibility. Every time i remove the faulty sensor the little bit that’s in your arm is never straight. It’s started to twist If that makes sense. Honestly if my DSN offered me a different pump say for instance the tandem with dexcom I think I’d bite her hand off. When I inquired about getting a pump back in November I wasn’t given any options I was just told I was getting the 780G with the guardian. It’s certainly not something your going to argue about.
> 
> On a positive note, I’ve fitted a new sensor on the love handle area of my back which seems to be the place I have the most fat & it’s worked perfectly for 2 days. Not getting carried away just yet but maybe my arms & front of the stomach aren’t suitable.


Hope it lasts.


----------

